

Opscode wiki and ticket tracker has been compromised - tomazmuraus
http://pastebin.com/5vfYB0Rs

======
crb
pastebin is a legitimate mirror of their own blog post:
[http://www.opscode.com/blog/2013/08/01/security-breach-
user-...](http://www.opscode.com/blog/2013/08/01/security-breach-user-
information-for-tickets-opscode-com-and-wiki-opscode-com-compromised/)

